# Dental insurance



## Lizard (16 Jul 2010)

VHI have set up a dental insurance scheme, and I would like to put my 21 y.o. daughter on it as she's got bad teeth and visits dentists quite alot. Has anyone had any problems with this scheme? Anything I need to watch out for? Thanks.


----------



## Mpsox (16 Jul 2010)

VHI have had dental insurance for a long time, I've been a member for about 6 years and it definatley paid for itself, especially when I had to have bridge work done 3 years ago. Never any issue in claiming, I always found them very professional

However, be aware that they may have waiting periods before you can claim for certain things.


----------



## dillodaffs99 (20 Jul 2010)

i see they have an offer on the dental starter plan with no wait period if you buy before september ... its under the dental section on the vhi website, take a look

the other plan gives more money back..just depends on how much u cover you think you will need i think


----------



## TomOC (30 Jul 2010)

Found them very good to deal with, had about 10 fillings and 70% fillings covered and all xrays/ checkups.  3 month waiting for fillings.  See link below also.  Quick payment and receipts returned when requested.  General VHI policy will pay most of the balance for the work.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=140149


----------

